# Audience



## bluealex

Ciao ragazzi 

Si dice in italiano "un programma di poca audience" oppure "un programma con poca audience"?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


bluealex said:


> Ciao ragazzi
> 
> Si dice in italiano "un programma di poca audience" oppure "un programma con poca audience"?


----------



## Passante

Dovrebbe essere un complemento di qualità da cui si può scrivere in entrambe i modi, ma senza altro contesto o frase completa mi piace più il secondo.
Esempio un professore di grande qualità, con grande qualità. ( spero di aver preso l'esempio ;P)


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao Passante, secondo me invece esprime una quantità: il basso numero di ascoltatori. Ma potrei sbagliare.


----------



## Passante

Non mi sembra che risponda alla domanda di che quantità o quanto, ma che descriva la tipologia del programma ad ogni modo anche quello di quantità si può dire con il di.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao bluealex. Ci dai una frase italiana completa e di senso compiuto?
Grazie.
p


----------



## bluealex

Ad esempio "I programmi con poca audience vanno in onda in tarda serata"

Grazie


----------



## ohbice

bluealex said:


> Ad esempio "I programmi con poca audience vanno in onda in tarda serata"
> 
> Grazie



I programmi a (con) basso ascolto vanno in onda in tarda serata.

Se occorre per forza usare parole straniere preferisco sempre _a bassa audience _piuttosto che _con poca audience o _o_ di poca audience_.
Mia personale opinione, ciao 
p


----------



## Passante

Deriva comunque dal latino.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Deriva comunque dal latino.


Caro Passante, questo giustificherebbe l'uso, in Italiano, di oltre il 50% delle parole inglesi!


----------



## Passante

bearded man said:


> Caro Passante, questo giustificherebbe l'uso, in Italiano, di oltre il 50% delle parole inglesi!


Ciao,
penso che l'altro 50% sia dovuto al fatto che per primi hanno usato loro quei termini, vedi molta terminologia di carattere economico e informatico.


----------



## bearded

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene.  Io intendevo che, se lasciassimo entrare nella nostra lingua tutte le parole inglesi di origine latina, l'Italiano diventerebbe una lingua ....insopportabile. Esempio: insieme col Director mi sono recato dal Doctor Dentist la cui performance però è stata abominable....
Questo per dire che sono d'accordo con Bice sul fatto che, quando è possibile, sarebbe meglio evitare le parole straniere - anche se di origine latina!
Naturalmente è un punto di vista mio (di un 'conservatore' linguistico).
Ciao.


----------



## Passante

In effetti non avevo capito, ad ogni modo le lingue evolvono e per pura completezza 'audience' è presente nel vocabolario italiano così come ad esempio 'media' nel senso di mezzi di comunicazione (anch'esso di origine latina). Non che apprezzi gli inglesismi anzi sarei per chiamare il computer calcolatore (elettronico), ma non possiamo certo restare indifferenti agli usi abituali. 
Sempre per puro approfondimento retorico anche i dialetti hanno una loro dignità di lingua anche perché usati in modo quotidiano da milioni di persone, ma questo non deve incidere nella struttura della lingua italiana perché  frasi del tipo 'ci vediamo alle 13? Sì, ma vieni mangiato' sono sicuramente comprensibili a chi parla alcuni dialetti, ma è quanto meno ambiguo (per non dire comico) per altri. Si tratta solo, nell'inserimento dei neologismi, di mediare il corretto uso, l'uso consueto e la comprensione del testo che per fortuna è un lavoro che non mi compete.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ragazzi, sono rimasto soltanto io ad usare l'espressione _indice d'ascolto_?  Se questa espressione viene ancora compresa ed è di fatto valida, allora _basso indice d'ascolto_ potrebbe andare bene.  

S.V


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Semper,  si usa, eccome, "indice d'ascolto". Infatti "audience" ha due accezioni: 

1. Insieme di chi assiste a una trasmissione radiotelevisiva (insieme di ascoltatori, telespettatori, pubblico);
2. Dato percentuale relativo agli ascolti di un programma radiotelevisivo (indice di ascolto).


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Semper,  si usa, eccome, "indice d'ascolto". Infatti "audience" ha due accezioni:
> 
> 1. Insieme di chi assiste a una trasmissione radiotelevisiva (insieme di ascoltatori, telespettatori, pubblico);
> 2. Dato percentuale relativo agli ascolti di un programma radiotelevisivo (indice di ascolto).



Per l'appunto! E io come  faccio a sapere se si tratta del primo o del secondo?

S.V


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sempervirens said:


> Ragazzi, sono rimasto soltanto io ad usare l'espressione _indice d'ascolto_?  Se questa espressione viene ancora compresa ed è di fatto valida, allora _basso indice d'ascolto_ potrebbe andare bene.



 Semper, 

E' quello che mi sono chiesta anch'io quando ho letto la tua risposta qui sopra.  
A meno che l'OP non possa precisarlo, direi che non possiamo sapere se "audience" si riferisca a "insieme di spettatori" o "indice (percentuale) di ascolto", ma, secondo me, potremmo comunque dire "programma _che ha _una grande audience" o "programma _con_ un'alta audience".


----------



## Sempervirens

Forse ho capito. Un'unica risposta  è adatta per tutti e due i casi. Anche senza sapere di quale caso specifico si tratta. 

S.V


----------

